# Cutting boards



## Sakfarm1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Made 5 end grain cutting boards for my 3 sisters, Dad, and a friend for Christmas. 17”x13”x1 1/4”. Finished with Tried and Tru (polymerized linseed oil and bees wax). Mailed on 12/12 (2day priority USPS). Earliest received was 5 days, last received was28 days (seriously?)

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 5


----------



## GS-76 (Jan 16, 2021)

Outstanding, good color choices in the wood. Really catches your eye.


----------



## Gdurfey (Jan 16, 2021)

Great stuff! We have a couple guys on the forum that are into these.....between all of you I am getting a great lesson!!!


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jan 16, 2021)

Very nice


----------



## Tony (Jan 16, 2021)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Wildthings (Jan 16, 2021)

Very very cool. I see the sapwood on the walnut changed up that one row a little


----------



## Sakfarm1 (Jan 16, 2021)

Wildthings said:


> Very very cool. I see the sapwood on the walnut changed up that one row a little


Sure did! I also learned that no matter how precise the cuts, the glue joint thickness can easily throw off the pattern. It was a learning experience for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2021)

Magnifique! These are on my to do list in the future. Working my way up in complexity on cutting boards. Chuck


----------



## kazuma78 (Jan 17, 2021)

Stunning!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Barb (Jan 18, 2021)

Perfect!


----------



## Jolie0708 (Jan 31, 2021)

Beautiful! I hope to be able to start making a few cutting boards


----------

